# [SOLVED] WiFi nie działa.

## calif

Witam.

Zainstalowałem dzisiaj Gentoo na Dell XPS L702X z KDE.

Działa PRAWIE wszystko.

Głównie zależy mi naprawić WiFi jak najszybciej.

Stoję w takim miejscu:

Zainstalowałem NM i NM dla KDE (LAN działa).

Mam moduły dla LAN i WiFi w kernelu.

```

user@host ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

iwlwifi               317061  0 

r8169                  47741  0 

```

Jednak:

```

host ~ # ifconfig wlan0 up

wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device

```

Zainstalowałem także 

```

[I] net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode

```

Bo wyczytałem gdzieś, że sie powinno.  :Smile: 

Nie wiem co mogę dalej zrobić. Proszę o pomoc.

LSPCI:

```

host ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b5)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b5)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b5)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev b5)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev b5)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 05)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM67 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 124d (rev a1)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1030 (rev 34)

04:00.0 USB controller: NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 04)

0a:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

```

lspci -n:

```

00:00.0 0600: 8086:0104 (rev 09)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:0101 (rev 09)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:0116 (rev 09)

00:16.0 0780: 8086:1c3a (rev 04)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:1c2d (rev 05)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:1c20 (rev 05)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:1c10 (rev b5)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:1c12 (rev b5)

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:1c16 (rev b5)

00:1c.4 0604: 8086:1c18 (rev b5)

00:1c.5 0604: 8086:1c1a (rev b5)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:1c26 (rev 05)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:1c4b (rev 05)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:1c03 (rev 05)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:1c22 (rev 05)

01:00.0 0300: 10de:124d (rev a1)

03:00.0 0280: 8086:008a (rev 34)

04:00.0 0c03: 1033:0194 (rev 04)

0a:00.0 0200: 10ec:8168 (rev 06)

```

emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.10.57 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.15-r1, 3.3.4-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.3.4-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2670QM_CPU_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 28 Apr 2012 11:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p24-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3, 3.2.2-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r5

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.9.3

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.5

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.3 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r1

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync6.pl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gadu gdbm gdu gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard synaptics mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel fbdev" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc!

Pozdrawiam.Last edited by calif on Wed May 02, 2012 9:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bialy

Pokaż jeszcze

```
iwconfig -a
```

----------

## calif

ifconfig -a:

```
# ifconfig -a

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.12  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::868f:69ff:fec2:ddfc  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 84:8f:69:c2:dd:fc  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 25192  bytes 23542222 (22.4 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 21188  bytes 2580320 (2.4 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 52  base 0x2000  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 224  bytes 17384 (16.9 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 224  bytes 17384 (16.9 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

iwconfig:

```

# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Tobie nie trzeba ipw tylko firmware, net-wireless/iwl6030-ucode (a wystarczylo pogooglowac za iwlwifi).

----------

## Pryka

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Tobie nie trzeba ipw tylko firmware, net-wireless/iwl6030-ucode (a wystarczylo pogooglowac za iwlwifi).

 

Przecież napisał, że ma to zainstalowane.

----------

## calif

SlashBeast, ehh.. Dzięki. Pomogło. Wygooglowałem, że ipw potrzebne - no ale nic.

Kolejny problem to:

TouchPad szaleje - nie wiem nawet od czego zacząć rozwiązywanie tego problemu.  :Smile: 

Mam synaptics w INPUT_DEVICES.

----------

## SlashBeast

Jeden temat jeden problem, dodaj SOLVED i stworz nowy temat z innym problemem.

----------

